# Soil PH Adjustment



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I got my soil test results back and my PH is 5.5. I'd like to get around 6.5 - 7. From what I've read Lime is the go to for raising PH. How much should I apply to get to the range I'd like?

Is there something other than Lime that I can use as an alternative?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Is Buffer pH reported on the test results you received?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I got my soil test results back and my PH is 5.5. I'd like to get around 6.5 - 7. From what I've read Lime is the go to for raising PH. How much should I apply to get to the range I'd like?
> 
> Is there something other than Lime that I can use as an alternative?


I would shoot for no higher than a pH of 6.5 but that's just me 

As for the lime you can either get the cheap pelletized stuff that Lowe's or HD have for like $3-4 for 40 lbs. My pH is/was very similar to yours and I applied Lime @ 25lbs/K last Fall. You could also get some Calcitic Lime at Lowe's or HD for around $15 a bag and apply that at around 9 lbs/K.

Pelletized Lime

Fast Acting Calcitic Lime

Whatever you buy DO NOT get pulverized/powdered lime. It is impossible to spread and you will be covered in it when you are done. Ask me how I know :lol:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@Ridgerunner I used Soil Savy, and its report does not have anything about buffer PH on it. @Mightyquinn Thanks for the tip on powdered lime... I've read that the powder lime is absorbed into the soil much faster, so I was seriously looking at powdered lime to get quicker results. I can see how trying to spread powder could be "interesting", so I will go with the fast acting lime in the link you added. I was also searching the forum after I made this thread and found a chart that shows that a 7.0 PH actually slows the absorption of some nutrients - specifically Iron - which I found very interesting... with that in mind, I think you are on point with the range of 6.5 :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Soil Savvy states that their pH results are "about" .5 pH units lower than actual pH. So your true pH depends on their definition of "about." 
Just about anything would be a better alternative to Soil Savvy. Even the DIY litmus tests at Home Depot or Lowes. (as long as you're not color blind).  
There are no viable alternatives to lime for soil pH amendment.
If you are still going to apply lime without re-testing with an established lab and a Buffer pH, go with MQ's recommended rates.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind is that there are two types of available lime other than powdered that are used to raise pH, and the lower your pH is from your target range, the amount needed increases exponentially. Calcitic lime is fast-acting, and dolomitic lime is slower. Everything I learned about lime was in a white board session by @thegrassfactor


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't over do it on the lime. It's easier to make the soil more alkaline than to increase acidity.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

pH can be lifted with lime or hydroxides such as KOH, potassium hydroxide. KOH is super caustic and hard to handle by itself. Any value added fertilizer using KOH will raise pH rapidly and for a longer time than lime. I've never used any as a foliar application, so extreme caution would be advised. 
2 pounds of lime requires approx. 750 gallons of water to put it into solution. So in general, lime makes for a slow reaction. Rate equations I use don't consider aggregate size but only buffering capacity, initial pH, and calcium carbonate equivalent of the liming material. Though surface area of the aggregate is important for depth of pH adjustment and speed of reaction. Rate calculations can be made as complicated as you like, bottom line use a published table for your soil texture, that will get you close enough. An alternative to powdered lime is wet ground lime packed dry or in liquid suspension. Columbia River Carbonates sells this super fine lime through a bunch of Ag distributors. I think liquid lime is one of the product labels or at least would be a good google key word. First time I handled it I was amazed how heavy it is- something like 20 lb/gal I think.


----------

